# RMI über internet, fettes problem



## grayson (22. Mai 2005)

ja hallo erstmal.... ich weis garnicht ob ihr es wustet...., aber ich hab da son spielchen geschrieben, das eine RMI  benutzt und im LAN auch super funzt.

nun will ich aber das ganze übers internet laufen lassen und stoße da mit meinen RMI grundlagen kenntnissen schnell an grenzen. momentan kann sich nur jemand auf dem server anmelden, der keine firewall und am besten auch keinen router nutzt--> oder zumindest DMS und port sowie IP weiterleitung aktiviert hat.

das ist natürlich untragbar, daher meine idee, rmi über http laufen zu lassen, wozu im inet auch einiges zu finden ist, in der regel aber mehr loblieder das es überhaubt gehen soll als mal ne ordentliche anleitung, vorallem dazu das auf dem rechner wo der gameserver läuft auch schon nen apache auf port 80 mit der projektwebseite läuft und ich das also gern über 8080 machen würde 



mein zweiter ansatz, war es ein servlet  zu schreiben, das mir den ganzen kram kapselt, dies sehe ich aber eher als bremsende krücke an als als gangbare lösung.

im übrigen ist das game bissher so aufgebaut, das jemend der einen angriff meldet, nur eine referenz zu sich selbst an den lobbyserver sendet und dann selbst zum host wird. und jemand der diesen kampf annimmt als client zu diesem "gamehost" verbunden wird.
nach ende des spiels, werden die ergebnisse wieder an den lobbyserver übermittelt, der die nötigen akualisierungen vornimmt und gut.

gibt es also ne möglichkeit, meine laufende rmi anwendung zumindest so internettauglich zu machen, das 

a) nicht alles umgeschrieben werden muss und 

b)= zumindest verbindungen mit router, firewall möglich sind wenn man zb port 3333 und 3334 in der firewall frei schaltet für das programm, da ich auf diese ports die remoteobjekte des clienten exportiere bzw dann des gameclienten wenn ein spiel angenommen wird.




bitte bitte, hilfeeeeeee  :?:  :cry:  :?:  :cry:  :?:  :!:


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Mai 2005)

es hilft alles nichts

selbst wenn die teilnehmer ihre eigene firewall aufmachen:

diejenigen die hinter einem router sitzen müssen den port forwarden (sonst kann das ganze nicht funktionieren)


----------



## grayson (22. Mai 2005)

aye, sieht wohl so aus ((((((( aber das kann doch nicht wahr sein, da schreiben sich die sun leutz internet usw. auf die fahnen und dann hört es ohne hilfskrücken auch schon bei so einfachen sachen wie nem router auf? ..... grummel  :x


----------



## grayson (22. Mai 2005)

wie würdest du es machen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Mai 2005)

es geht eben nicht

stell dir vor du hast ein privates netzwerk

mit 3 rechnern A,B,C

und einem Router X, welcher mit NAT die internen IP-Adressen der 3 rechner vor dem bösen internet versteckt

wenn jetzt beim Router eine Verbindungsanfrage eingeht auf Port 3333, an welchen der drei soll er die Anfrage dann "forwarden", das muss man schon einstellen....


----------



## grayson (22. Mai 2005)

ja, damit hätte ich auch kein problem. solche sachen stellen computerspieler schon seit ewigen zeiten ein und das erfolgreich.
ich möchte es nur so hin bekommen, das ich sagen wir mal zwei ports nehme 3333 ---> verbindung zum lobbyserver und 3334---> wenn ich nen kampf melde und selber zum host werde bzw mich auf einen gemeldeten kampf einlogge.

aber für diese 2 ports weis ich das es funktioniert und was ich einstellen muss und gut. leider hab ich dort schon probleme. ich exportiere zwar von meinem lobbyclient (also verbindung zum lobbyhost) das remoteobjekt auf 3333, bekomme aber trotzdem keine verbindung....

hier mal die logs......



```
9 [main] INFO root  - starting lobby server...
9 [main] INFO root  - starting lobby server...
9 [main] INFO root  - starting lobby server...
16 [main] INFO root  - retrieving planets from DB...
16 [main] INFO root  - retrieving planets from DB...
16 [main] INFO root  - retrieving planets from DB...
1300 [main] INFO root  - Planets loaded...
1300 [main] INFO root  - Planets loaded...
1300 [main] INFO root  - Planets loaded...
1301 [main] INFO root  - starting UserListThread...
1301 [main] INFO root  - starting UserListThread...
1301 [main] INFO root  - starting UserListThread...
1315 [main] INFO root  - starting FightThread...
1315 [main] INFO root  - starting FightThread...
1315 [main] INFO root  - starting FightThread...
1317 [main] INFO root  - server running at: 123.54.3.78
1317 [main] INFO root  - server running at: 123.54.3.78
1317 [main] INFO root  - server running at: 123.54.3.78
25378 [RMI TCP Connection(4)-84.56.218.4] INFO root  - logging in User: gray marik...
25378 [RMI TCP Connection(4)-84.56.218.4] INFO root  - logging in User: gray marik...
25378 [RMI TCP Connection(4)-84.56.218.4] INFO root  - logging in User: gray marik...
25501 [RMI TCP Connection(4)-84.56.218.4] INFO root  - logged in User: gray marik
25501 [RMI TCP Connection(4)-84.56.218.4] INFO root  - logged in User: gray marik
25501 [RMI TCP Connection(4)-84.56.218.4] INFO root  - logged in User: gray marik
```
das war ein login ohne firewall, bs = linux und DMZ am router aktiviert.... also alles offen und unsicher...
hier das client log dazu :


```
0 [main] INFO root  - client IP is : 84.56.218.4
0 [main] INFO root  - client IP is : 84.56.218.4
737 [main] INFO root  - Connected to :server.LobbyServer_Stub[RemoteStub [ref: [endpoint:[123.54.3.78:33292](remote),objID:[fa7e74:10404c6e978:-8000, 0]]]]
737 [main] INFO root  - Connected to :server.LobbyServer_Stub[RemoteStub [ref: [endpoint:[123.54.3.78:33292](remote),objID:[fa7e74:10404c6e978:-8000, 0]]]]
10106 [main] INFO root  - logged in onserver.LobbyServer_Stub[RemoteStub [ref: [endpoint:[123.54.3.78:33292](remote),objID:[fa7e74:10404c6e978:-8000, 0]]]]
10106 [main] INFO root  - logged in onserver.LobbyServer_Stub[RemoteStub [ref: [endpoint:[123.54.3.78:33292](remote),objID:[fa7e74:10404c6e978:-8000, 0]]]]
200 [main] INFO root - map loaded....
```


 soo und hier mal der ganze kram für firewall on, DMZ aktiviert, windows


client  log:

```
5 [main] ERROR root  - failed to contact Server
java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:305)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:171)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:158)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:452)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:402)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:309)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:124)
	at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIDirectSocketFactory.createSocket(RMIDirectSocketFactory.java:22)
	at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIMasterSocketFactory.createSocket(RMIMasterSocketFactory.java:128)
	at client.LobbyClient.jbInit(LobbyClient.java:143)
	at client.LobbyClient.<init>(LobbyClient.java:116)
	at client.LobbyClient.main(LobbyClient.java:129)
5 [main] ERROR root  - failed to contact Server
java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:305)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:171)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:158)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:452)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:402)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:309)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:124)
	at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIDirectSocketFactory.createSocket(RMIDirectSocketFactory.java:22)
	at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIMasterSocketFactory.createSocket(RMIMasterSocketFactory.java:128)
	at client.LobbyClient.jbInit(LobbyClient.java:143)
	at client.LobbyClient.<init>(LobbyClient.java:116)
	at client.LobbyClient.main(LobbyClient.java:129)
```

so weit so gut.

mein primäres problem: ich bekomm den server nicht dazu sein remoteobject auf einem bestimmten port zu exportieren. bekomme dann imer dies:


```
1823 [main] INFO root  - server running at: 127.0.0.1
1823 [main] INFO root  - server running at: 127.0.0.1
1823 [main] INFO root  - server running at: 127.0.0.1
1845 [main] ERROR root  - could not start LobbyServer
java.rmi.server.ExportException: object already exported
	at sun.rmi.transport.ObjectTable.putTarget(ObjectTable.java:171)
	at sun.rmi.transport.Transport.exportObject(Transport.java:69)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.exportObject(TCPTransport.java:190)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.exportObject(TCPEndpoint.java:382)
	at sun.rmi.transport.LiveRef.exportObject(LiveRef.java:116)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.exportObject(UnicastServerRef.java:145)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.exportObject(UnicastServerRef.java:129)
	at java.rmi.server.UnicastRemoteObject.exportObject(UnicastRemoteObject.java:275)
	at java.rmi.server.UnicastRemoteObject.exportObject(UnicastRemoteObject.java:178)
	at java.rmi.server.UnicastRemoteObject.exportObject(UnicastRemoteObject.java:155)
	at server.LobbyServer.main(LobbyServer.java:313)
1845 [main] ERROR root  - could not start LobbyServer
java.rmi.server.ExportException: object already exported
	at sun.rmi.transport.ObjectTable.putTarget(ObjectTable.java:171)
	at sun.rmi.transport.Transport.exportObject(Transport.java:69)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.exportObject(TCPTransport.java:190)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.exportObject(TCPEndpoint.java:382)
	at sun.rmi.transport.LiveRef.exportObject(LiveRef.java:116)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.exportObject(UnicastServerRef.java:145)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.exportObject(UnicastServerRef.java:129)
	at java.rmi.server.UnicastRemoteObject.exportObject(UnicastRemoteObject.java:275)
	at java.rmi.server.UnicastRemoteObject.exportObject(UnicastRemoteObject.java:178)
	at java.rmi.server.UnicastRemoteObject.exportObject(UnicastRemoteObject.java:155)
	at server.LobbyServer.main(LobbyServer.java:313)
1845 [main] ERROR root  - could not start LobbyServer
java.rmi.server.ExportException: object already exported
	at sun.rmi.transport.ObjectTable.putTarget(ObjectTable.java:171)
	at sun.rmi.transport.Transport.exportObject(Transport.java:69)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.exportObject(TCPTransport.java:190)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.exportObject(TCPEndpoint.java:382)
	at sun.rmi.transport.LiveRef.exportObject(LiveRef.java:116)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.exportObject(UnicastServerRef.java:145)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.exportObject(UnicastServerRef.java:129)
	at java.rmi.server.UnicastRemoteObject.exportObject(UnicastRemoteObject.java:275)
	at java.rmi.server.UnicastRemoteObject.exportObject(UnicastRemoteObject.java:178)
	at java.rmi.server.UnicastRemoteObject.exportObject(UnicastRemoteObject.java:155)
	at server.LobbyServer.main(LobbyServer.java:313)


der code zum starten des servers: 

   public static void main(String[] args) {

        BasicConfigurator.configure();
        if (System.getSecurityManager() == null) {
            System.setSecurityManager(new RMISecurityManager());

        }
        try {
            LobbyServer obj = new LobbyServer();
         
            
       
           String nameDesServerRechners = InetAddress.getLocalHost().getHostAddress();
     
            String RemoteName01 = "rmi://" + nameDesServerRechners + ":1098/LobbyServer";
            
            LocateRegistry.createRegistry(1099);
       
 UnicastRemoteObject.exportObject(obj, 3333); -----> this fails allways. if i comment this out, server is running but on random tcp port...
         

         
           Naming.rebind(RemoteName01, obj);
        } catch (Exception e) {
            log.error("could not start LobbyServer", e);
        }

    }
```


----------



## grayson (22. Mai 2005)

und hier nochmal nen server log für windows, DMZ aktiviert, lokale firewall an


```
0 [main] INFO root  - starting lobby server...
0 [main] INFO root  - starting lobby server...
0 [main] INFO root  - starting lobby server...
4 [main] INFO root  - retrieving planets from DB...
4 [main] INFO root  - retrieving planets from DB...
4 [main] INFO root  - retrieving planets from DB...
1013 [main] INFO root  - Planets loaded...
1013 [main] INFO root  - Planets loaded...
1013 [main] INFO root  - Planets loaded...
1014 [main] INFO root  - starting UserListThread...
1014 [main] INFO root  - starting UserListThread...
1014 [main] INFO root  - starting UserListThread...
1042 [main] INFO root  - starting FightThread...
1042 [main] INFO root  - starting FightThread...
1042 [main] INFO root  - starting FightThread...
1044 [main] INFO root  - server running at: 84.244.1.124
1044 [main] INFO root  - server running at: 84.244.1.124
1044 [main] INFO root  - server running at: 84.244.1.124
272916 [RMI TCP Connection(4)-84.56.218.4] INFO root  - logging in User: gray ma                  rik...
272916 [RMI TCP Connection(4)-84.56.218.4] INFO root  - logging in User: gray ma                  rik...
272916 [RMI TCP Connection(4)-84.56.218.4] INFO root  - logging in User: gray ma                  rik...
461902 [RMI TCP Connection(4)-84.56.218.4] ERROR root  - error signing ingray
java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 192.168.0.23; nested exception is:
        java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.newSocket(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.createConnection(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.newConnection(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastRef.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at client.LobbyClient_Stub.setUser(Unknown Source)
        at server.LobbyServer$OnlineUserListThread.userLogin(LobbyServer.java:385)
        at server.LobbyServer.userLogin(LobbyServer.java:178)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.dispatch(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.Transport$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at sun.rmi.transport.Transport.serviceCall(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.handleMessages(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$ConnectionHandler.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIDirectSocketFactory.createSocket(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIMasterSocketFactory.createSocket(Unknown Source)
        ... 18 more
461902 [RMI TCP Connection(4)-84.56.218.4] ERROR root  - error signing ingray
java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 192.168.0.23; nested exception is:
        java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.newSocket(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.createConnection(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.newConnection(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastRef.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at client.LobbyClient_Stub.setUser(Unknown Source)
        at server.LobbyServer$OnlineUserListThread.userLogin(LobbyServer.java:385)
        at server.LobbyServer.userLogin(LobbyServer.java:178)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.dispatch(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.Transport$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at sun.rmi.transport.Transport.serviceCall(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.handleMessages(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$ConnectionHandler.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIDirectSocketFactory.createSocket(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIMasterSocketFactory.createSocket(Unknown Source)
        ... 18 more
461902 [RMI TCP Connection(4)-84.56.218.4] ERROR root  - error signing ingray
java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 192.168.0.23; nested exception is:
        java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.newSocket(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.createConnection(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.newConnection(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastRef.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at client.LobbyClient_Stub.setUser(Unknown Source)
        at server.LobbyServer$OnlineUserListThread.userLogin(LobbyServer.java:385)
        at server.LobbyServer.userLogin(LobbyServer.java:178)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.dispatch(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.Transport$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at sun.rmi.transport.Transport.serviceCall(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.handleMessages(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$ConnectionHandler.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIDirectSocketFactory.createSocket(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIMasterSocketFactory.createSocket(Unknown Source)
        ... 18 more
```

wie zu sehen ist, wird die RMI verbindung auf port 1099 aufgebaut und alles sieht erstmal gut aus. erst wenn der server versucht callback's auf dem clienten zu machen bzw ihm daten zu schicken wie zb die sternenkarte beim login, kommt es zum timeout, verursacht durch die lokale firewall des client rechners.


dummer weise, da ich den server ja nicht auf einen bestimmten tcp port bekomme wie oben beschrieben, weis ich auch nie, welchen port ich frei machen muss.... oder reicht der port wo der client sein remoteobjekt exportiert?


----------



## grayson (22. Mai 2005)

tjooo, so weit so gut, ich habs hin bekommen, das der server auf bestimmter ip die tcp verbindungen herstellt.

die router und firewalleinstellungen sind nun so wiet nachvollziehbar und ich bekommt auch verbindung.

aber jetzt passiert mir das:


385610 [main] INFO root  - logged in onLobbyServer_Stub[UnicastRef [liveRef: [en
dpoint:[84.244.1.124:3333](remote),objID:[1256ea2:1040510dd6f:-8000, 0]]]]
java.rmi.UnmarshalException: error unmarshalling return; nested exception is:
        java.io.InvalidClassException: javax.swing.JComponent; local class incom
patible: stream classdesc serialVersionUID = 5896976265092562486, local class se
rialVersionUID = 7917968344860800289
        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastRef.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at server.LobbyServer_Stub.getPlanetList(Unknown Source)
        at client.LobbyClient.jbInit(LobbyClient.java:171)
        at client.LobbyClient.<init>(LobbyClient.java:116)
        at client.LobbyClient.main(LobbyClient.java:129)
Caused by: java.io.InvalidClassException: javax.swing.JComponent; local class in
compatible: stream classdesc serialVersionUID = 5896976265092562486, local class
 serialVersionUID = 7917968344860800289
        at java.ibjectStreamClass.initNonProxy(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readNonProxyDesc(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readClassDesc(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readNonProxyDesc(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readClassDesc(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readNonProxyDesc(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readClassDesc(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readOrdinaryObject(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readObject0(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readObject(Unknown Source)
        at java.util.ArrayList.readObject(Unknown Source)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectStreamClass.invokeReadObject(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readSerialData(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readOrdinaryObject(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readObject0(Unknown Source)
        at java.ibjectInputStream.readObject(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastRef.unmarshalValue(Unknown Source)
        ... 5 more




das komische ist:

sowohl auf dem server, als auch auf meinen testclients sind die selben java versionen installiert.

einziger knackpunkt: der server ist linux (debian), mein nun funktionierender client ist auch linux (ubuntu) und der wo der fehler auftritt ist win xp.

weiterer punkt: der serverprozess auf dem debian server läuft mit der java option headless, mit installierten x11 bibliotheken.


so langsam bekomm ich nen rappel!


was is da nu wieder los??


----------



## grayson (22. Mai 2005)

ok, gefunden.. mit nem 1.5 er jre gehts halt nicht.... bleiben immernoch meine verbindungsprobleme....


----------

